# Et voilà plus de "zen"



## stephy2 (13 Octobre 2022)

Voilà je viens de recevoir un mail comme pour Nanou le mois dernier comme quoi l'actualisation sur zen ne sera plus accessible à partir du 28 octobre!
Bon en espérant qu'il n'y a pas trop de changements. D'ailleurs je trouve bizarre que pour le mois de sept, je n'ai pas pu envoyer mon nouveau contrat! D'habitude c'était bien noté "contrat dans la liste des documents à envoyer mais là juste les salaires. Est-ce normal ou dois leur envoyer un message ?
Quoi que c'est logique, si tu as un salaire, tu as forcément un contrat donc paperasse inutile pour eux je pense!


----------



## assmatzam (13 Octobre 2022)

Tu ai sur quel département si ce n'est pas indiscret ? 
Moi je n'ai rien reçu 
Je verrai à la fin du mois


----------



## Griselda (13 Octobre 2022)

Reçu pareil en Gironde


----------



## stephy2 (13 Octobre 2022)

Non pas indiscret. Je suis des Pyrénées Atlantiques


----------



## Mimipoupina (14 Octobre 2022)

Moi qui suis inscrite sans interruption depuis 2015 je n'ai jamais eu accès à Zen,  je m'actualise tous les mois (même quand je suis complète) sur l'appli pôle emploi classique... ça apportait quoi de plus Zen ?


----------



## isa19 (14 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,
 moi aussi je suis en Correze  et reçu mail hier comme quoi zen fini.


----------



## Ladrine 10 (14 Octobre 2022)

Idem jamais eu zen toujours sur l'appli


----------



## assmatzam (14 Octobre 2022)

Avec zen on rentre les chiffres à côté du nom de chaque employeur 
Salaire brut 
Nombre d'heures 
Le total ce fait tout seul 
Ca évite les problèmes de calcul et c'est plus clair


----------



## Ladrine 10 (14 Octobre 2022)

C'est le même principe avec l'appli ici


----------



## stephy2 (14 Octobre 2022)

@ Ladrine : Avant sur pôle emploi, on ne pouvait pas mettre un certain nombre d heures, cela bloquait donc on mettait un chiffre au hasard (tout du moins pour moi). C est pour ceci que j étais sur zen car beaucoup plus précis car nombre d heures pour chaque employeur. J espère que cette fois il n y a plus de problème au niveau des heures sur pôle emploi. A voir!


----------



## Nanou91 (14 Octobre 2022)

je n'ai pas encore expérimenté l'actualisation sur POLE EMPLOI nouvelle formule.
Mais il semblerait que les employeurs ne sont plus identifiés par leur nom, mais par leur N° PAJEMPLOI.
C'est un pratique ça, de devoir avoir les BS sous les yeux pour s'actualiser. Et pas intérêt à se tromper...
Actuellement, je sais précisément pour chaque employeur le salaire brut et le nombre d'heures (puisque je ne fais jamais d'HS ou d'HC, donc à part les mois avec CP c'est toujours pareil..). Mais je ne connais par leur N° employeur par coeur...


----------



## Ladrine 10 (14 Octobre 2022)

Alors effectivement avant c'était tout contrat confondu mais depuis quelques mois c'est contrat par contrat avec le numéro employeur ou le nom du parents
Mes anciens contrats avec numéro et les nouveaux avec le nom pourquoi bonne question
J'ai envoyé mon nouveau contrat en septembre avec mon actualisation
On peut noté les nouveaux PE 
Et tout a été traitée en quelques jours
Donc pour moi pas de soucis


----------



## Nanou91 (14 Octobre 2022)

Moi tant que ZEN fonctionnera, je continuerai avec ZEN.
J'ai 2 fins de contrat ce mois-ci.
Ensuite il ne me restera plus que 2 contrats que j'ai depuis avril 2021 et mars 2022. Donc à la limite la transition serait plus simple si elle se fait quand je n'ai plus que ces 2 contrats.


----------



## nounou16 (14 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, moi aussi reçu le mail hier, je suis en Charente. J'aimai bien avec Zen et en effet si c'est avec numéro paje des PE qu'on va s'actualiser il va falloir les apprendre par cœur, ou les noter pas trop loin de l'ordinateur!!!


----------



## Nanou91 (14 Octobre 2022)

Jusqu'à présent pour m'actualiser, je téléchargeais les BS sur Pajemploi et je les nommais :
Employeur MACHIN - Septembre 2022
Employeur TRUC - Septembre 2022
Maintenant je pense que je vais changer l'intitulé, genre :
employeur MACHIN Y123456780009 - Septembre 2022
etc
Avec le Nom ET le N° Paje, ça sera plus sûr.
Et comme mon ordi retient les saisies et propose les saisies automatiques, il les retrouvera chaque mois...


----------



## zabeth 1 (14 Octobre 2022)

Avec pole emploi, les employeurs sont identifiés par des numéros mais il y a la date de début de contrat à côté du n° ou en dessou ; c'est comme 9a que je me repère. PLus facile à mémoriser (pour moi) que leurs N° d'employeurs.
Et jamais utilisé ZEN. 
Pourquoi est ce supprimé ?


----------



## stephy2 (14 Octobre 2022)

@zabteh1 : Très bonne question, pourquoi ??? Pour nous enquiquiner....


----------



## Nounousand02 (14 Octobre 2022)

Petite astuce pour moi reconnaître le pe je regarde la date du début de contrat qui est noté juste en dessous du numéro employeur


----------

